# Is this how its supposed to look like..?



## paphioboy (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi guys.. I have a Pecteilis susannae just going into dormancy and I was wondering if it is meant to have these blackening of the leaves as a sign of natural dying back..  i hope its not a fungal infection. Can anyone please advise.. Thanks..


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 20, 2008)

I really do not know, but then if it is going into dormancy, then it does not matter what happens to the upper plant... I got mine in bulb state so I am waiting the flowering season!!!


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 20, 2008)

I am not sure. Sorry.

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Nov 21, 2008)

Looks like trouble to me.


----------



## rhiZoctonia (Dec 2, 2008)

I can't speak specifically for P. susannae, but your plant looks like a typical terrestrial orchid going into dormancy, especially since it is done blooming. I wouldn't worry too much about it. You could try gently digging through the soil with a finger. Chances are good that you'll find a firm tuber (probably sucking the life out of the above ground growth.)

Gene Z.


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks, Gene.. I repotted the plant because the old medium looks too soggy for susannae's liking, and I also snipped off the old stem which has yellowed.. It is now kept drier.. Hope it will regrow and rebloom next year. Susannae has a finicky reputation..


----------

